# Please help first time canning



## nataliewalsh (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey I am new here. I am planing to start canning and after some research I am very intimidate by the whole process. Sure I am going to try however I don't know where to start. 
Please help me by giving you canning experience .I know how to cook however I don't know how to can . I have all the utensils and jars. Please share your experience .

Thank you


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

I felt very intimidated at first too - you are not alone.

Relax. Breathe. Not THAT much can go wrong 

What helped me get started was to get the Ball Book of home canning. They have a good step-by-step that I still get out and follow, especially if I haven't done it for a few months. 

I haven't done it for awhile so I'll probably forget a step and then everyone can jump in and correct me but here goes&#8230;.

I start with the canner and put 3-4 inches of water in it. Then I fill each jar half full and put it in the water. This raises the water level some. If you are canning stuff that is already hot, turn the burner on and get the water and jars hot. Then lift out a jar, dump the water back into the canner, fill the hot jar with your hot contents, put on the lid and ring, tighten it, wipe it off, put it in the canner. Repeat with the remaining jars. By now the water level should be 1" over the top of the jars. If it isn't, add a little until it is. Put the lid on, get it to boiling, boil until the steam has been coming out in a steady stream for 10 minutes, put the cap on, get the pressure up to where it should be for your altitude and keep it there for the amount of time the recipe calls for.

If starting with a cold liquid, fill the jars first and then turn on the heat.

Water bath canning is even simpler. Just put the jars in, cover with 1" of water and boil for the amount of time suggested in the recipe.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

You should start with making a batch of jam. Strawberry is the easiest. Buy a box of pectin (I use Sure-Jel) and follow the directions. Waterbath the sealed jars by immersing them in boiling water in your canner for 10 minutes. Making jam is a good way to get your feet wet; it takes you through all the canning steps, like wiping rims, putting on lids and rings, etc. It all seems overwhelming and intimidating at first, but as you do it a few times, you will gain confidence. Good luck!


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

If you can cook, canning will not be that hard. 
Cooking is all about following directions, and understanding the process.
Get the Ball Blue Book.
Read it.
Follow its instructions.

Even though I have canned thousands of jars over many years, I still re-read the instructions each year when I am starting out, and make sure I know the right head space and processing time for what ever I am canning.

I agree with starting with jam. I think applesauce is easy, too, but I have a Victorio strainer, which makes sauces easy peasy.

Have some confidence in yourself! You can do this!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

READ YOUR MANUAL! Generic advice is no substitute for reading the manual that comes with your canner.

With my pressure canner the water should never be over the top of the jars. In steam canning you need to cover the jars. 

Don't over tighten the rings. It takes a bit of practice but they should be snug only, not tight. Wipe the rims of your jars before putting the lid on. Don't overfill your jars. You don't need to boil the lids. They'll get sterilized during the canning process. They should be rinsed to get any manufacturing residue off them.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I started with pressure canning (boiling cauldrons of water scare me!). I read the Ball Book and Jackie Clay's Growing and Canning Your Own Food and my canner manual, and reread my canner manual, and reread it! Which between them covered 'most' of the details. I still have nit picky questions. I still reread my canner manual from time to time. 

If you can start with canning something with a shorter time, like stock, or even water, it's much less stressful. 

If you want to water bath, I agree with the jam idea.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

You know how you open a jar and you hear the little "ping" of the lid popping up? That's the indication that the safety seal is still intact.

Well, home canning is exactly the same. The lids you buy flex downwards to indicate a good seal, and pop up when pressure is equalized. That's how you know what you've made is safe.

As others above have mentioned there is two broad classes of canning, either water bath canning, or pressure canning. The difference between the two is the pH (acidity) of your contents. Acidic things like jams, jellies, pickles, chutney, ect are OK to water bath can at 100C (that's 212F) because the botulism bacteria _Clostridium botulinum_ doesn't not like acid conditions. If however you are making something that's not acid (like chicken soup for example) you need to pressure can at 121C (250F) to kill the botulism bacteria.

There is a LOT of published information about canning. Just make sure you read something that is up to date. Don't use a canning guide published back in the 1930's.


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

I have only water bath canned so far, but I used this website for
instructions:

www.pickyourown.org

Once you are there, there is a list of things on the left column; click
on "how to can, freeze, make jam, etc.".

Just keep scrolling down until you find what you want to can. What
is wonderful about this site, is there are picture instructions for everything. This helped me tremendously!

You will need to use your manual for your canner for pressure
canning. Doing that and using the picture instructions should
take some of the intimidation away.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Good for you! Lots of helpful people here, I totally agree with the advice here! Canning is a wonderful addition to a home.

One thing, no matter who you are you will have a jar break now and then. IF, and that's a big IF, it just so happens that you get one on your first try, just wanted you to know that. It happens to everyone at some point. Sometimes it's just that it was that particular jars' time to go. Sometimes it's that the lid was on too tight. So don't let that get you.

Now, if every jar breaks or some such like that, then come in here for advice. But really, just follow the directions. 

If you want, you can always try just canning some water for practice!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I started with tomatoes. Bought a bushel from a friend, darned near memorized the Ball Blue Book, and spent a Saturday learning it.

Once I did that, I was hooked. 

Just follow the directions, you'll do fine. Let us know how your first efforts go.

And Vosey, you impress me! Starting with pressure canning? Wow! :bow:


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

like someone else said pickyourown.org is an awesome site. they have instructions with photos to help explain things and it is a site I visit whenever I am about to can something new.

I started with water bath canning jam and (raw pack) halved peaches. Jam tends to be fairly easy and is already in small batches that are not overwhelming. the great thing about raw pack peaches is that you have time to think and can take a break and re read the instructions along the way. 
I would hold off on canning pie filling. I find it to be more finicky then other fruit recipes. I still don't make a full recipe (7qt jars to fill the canner) of pie filling when I can because I have had trouble with the large quantities.

Don't worry if at first you think you are going to have enough prepared fruit/veggies for 7 qts to fill your canner and after preparing, you start filling the jars only to realize that you only have enough for 4...it happens all the time, especially when you are just starting. I will make a note next to the recipe about how much it takes to fill the canner. (like you could write: 3 large mixing bowls of tomatoes=7 qts) then you will know how many you need to buy or pick if a full canner load is your goal.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

You might want to check with your local county extension to see if they offer canning classes. Not only will you learn from someone with lots of experience and is up to date on the safest canning techniques, you will have the opportunity to ask questions and have a contact for future questions. You just might make some friends too!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

A lot of good advice has been given, I will only add this,
Don't try it, just do it.
I felt lost when I first attempted canning a couple of years ago, now I can almost constantly, everything from jams and jellies, to veggies, to deer and chicken meat.
Once you get your first couple of batches done, you will be a lot more at ease with the peocess and will wonder why you didn't start sooner.


----------



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

my3boys said:


> You might want to check with your local county extension to see if they offer canning classes. Not only will you learn from someone with lots of experience and is up to date on the safest canning techniques, you will have the opportunity to ask questions and have a contact for future questions. You just might make some friends too!



This is what I did. We canned green beans during the class, so it's hands on, and while the canner is doing it's thing, we went over safety information and any other questions people had. It was great as I have nobody in my family who cans, so I was starting from scratch. The teacher also suggested some guides, like the Ball blue book and "so easy to preserve".


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

The university of Georgia has a good site with all kinds of information, this is where I go.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/

I don't water bath myself, I pressure can everything, even things that call for water bath like pickles, jams, sauerkraut, and the like. Water bath is an easy way to start out though. You can only do acidic fruits in it. (Tomatoes are really a fruit). For corn, beans, greens, and other non-acidic vegetables plus meats, you will need to pressure can. Follow the directions as to times on the website above. I have a weight pressure cooker, when the right pressure is achieved it jiggles, you turn down the stove till it just barley keeps jiggling, maybe once every few seconds (not critical). Once it starts to jiggle, (letting off steam), start your timer for the appropriate length of time. When done let cool till steam is no longer under pressure, for the weight type canner just bump the weight and see if it still has steam, once the steam is gone you can open the lid and remove the jars to cool as it cools the lids will pop. Although I hand tightened the lid rings before I put them in, sometimes you may have to tighten the rings when they come out. If you plan to pressure can you may want to ask whether people like the dial or the weight canner best and why. I prefer the weight as I don't have to pay as close attention to the pressure, my mother used a dial most of her life.
One last thing if you have children, have then help you can. Both girls and boys. When I was young we had to pick and process the vegetables and put them in jars, and we watched my mother can. When I got married my wife had never used a pressure canner and I had no problem with it because I remembered what my mother did. It would be good so when your children get older it won't be foreign to them.


----------



## TNbear23 (May 31, 2014)

I am new to canning also, only a few months in. I was very intimidated by the whole process too. Get the Ball Blue Book, simple easy to follow instructions. I started with the water bath method first, just to get my feet wet. I did peaches, mangos and strawberry jam. Then moved on to pressure canning. I would much rather pressure can. It really isn't difficult. In a short period of time I have done meats and veggies now. I just love hearing the lids ping, I know I did it right. Opened a jar of jam, It was great! No better feeling than knowing that not only did you make it but you know exactly what you are eating and it taste really good. I am so glad I learned to can.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

BlackFeather said:


> The university of Georgia has a good site with all kinds of information, this is where I go.
> 
> http://nchfp.uga.edu/
> 
> ...


----------



## frabjuslady (Jul 18, 2014)

I felt the same way. I just started small and each year add something new. I am on my third year and love it. 

Advice: start with a small batch of jam. You don't need to end with rows and rows of stuff. Just do a smaller batch and enjoy that lovely popping noise when they are done. I love small batches. They are not quite as intimidating. I like my Ball canning book. 

If you have a friend or relative that cans you could also ask to join them during a canning time to just to see the process. 

And remember... If a jar doesn't seal you haven't ruined anything. Just put it in the fridge and eat it. 

We now can all our applesauce for the year and its this big fun family project, but my first year I just did some jams. 

Also, if the books and information gets overwhelming just put it all down, grab just your basic canning book and read that. The basics are the same and just educate as you go. 

Have fun and don't let being intimidated stop you


----------



## frabjuslady (Jul 18, 2014)

This is an awesome website if u want s good reference http://www.simplycanning.com/


----------

